# Final setup



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

Tell me what you think  I think I'll replace the blue air pump tube with a white one or try to hide it along the side of the filter more as its a little obvious :lol: 










You cant see many fish in there in that pic, just a few zebras and a cobalt. Im planning on getting a lot more when the shop actually has a good choice :-o


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks good, is that a overflow in the back? i didnt notice any filter intakes so am assuming it's a overflow. If you can i would try and rig something to run the hose line down that


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

The water flows in just at the top through a grid like section at the top. I think I'll get my dad to fix me something up like a square tube of black plastic which I can run the tube through where the filter meets the glass. Even an airstone to weigh it down at the back out of site would work I guess.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like a plan, remove the bar code sticker on the front trim too!  

Otherwise got a pretty ideal mbuna setup.


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

lmao it isnt a barcode altho it looks like one in the pic. Its a logo of the company that make it  JUWEL


----------

